

Whoops and hashbangs - ChrisArchitect
http://tripleodeon.com/2011/06/whoops-and-hashbangs/

======
ChrisArchitect
hashbang discussion rearing its head again..... this post is long but it has
some insights / questions into why the debate erupts about this and what it
means when we say they 'break the web'. Hashbangs are caught in the middle of
this transition of our old thinking of web docs into an application platform.

